# Maximum SDRAM Size



## ramesh (Feb 12, 2009)

HI,

I using Intel(P3) 810e Mercury motherboard with SDRAM. Pls tell maximum RAM size will support for this configuration.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

GO here and use the configuration utility or if you don't know the models run the scan> www.crucial.com


----------

